# difference in sausages



## Kaylz (Jan 27, 2017)

We used to eat Richmond sausages as never had to worry about anything before but the carb content in them is ridiculous 1 thick richmond sausage has 7.8g carbs whereas 2 Tesco Finest traditional pork sausages have 1.6g carbs so having them for tea tomorrow and if they are good that will be sunday lunches instead of the richmond (i'm not fussy with sausages but others in the house are lol) x


----------



## Dave W (Jan 27, 2017)

Sausages vary enormously in carb content - we always check. The low carb ones generally taste better too - less other stuff in them and much more meat.


----------



## john pardo (Jan 28, 2017)

I am a sausage nutcase as they are my fav food, i love Porky whites but never check the carbs on the packed.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 28, 2017)

I love sausages,  esp now thanks to this site  I've discovered the high meat content ones, they taste oh so much better too.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 28, 2017)

My butcher makes the best sausages I have ever tasted gluten free that is. The black farmers sausages are ace as well. Sainsbury do gluten free and very low carb as an added bonus.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 28, 2017)

I get the Cumberland sausages from Aldi.  About 1.9g carb per sausage.  Personally, I can't stand Richmonds.  Too squishy.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 28, 2017)

I totally get what you mean Mark, thing is any other time we have sausages it's good quality meat from either the butcher's tesco or lidl so I don't know why it's rihmond for Sunday lunch x


----------

